# Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc Ant+



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

I was wondering whether someone had any experience with one of the Sony Ericsson Xperia Ant+ smart phones - especially the Arc.
How good is the GPS? Any good Android apps for cycling that has the Ant feature?
Couldn't find much googling.
http://www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=200535


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*Xperia X8, works with Garmin device*

I have a xperia X8 and it works quite well with the Garmin HR, footpod and GSC10 bike cadence sensor.

so very good I may get rid of my 305 if during the further testing I'am doing everything works well (stable no crash, etc..).:thumbsup:

I have also a case http://www.boxit.net to hold the phone during my ride (mounted on my stem, I used with my former htc touch 3G with great success  )

Cheers


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*works perfectly*

my little program is finished, so now I can use my xperia X8 to record
data (csv file that I can import into Sporttracks :thumbsup: ) from Garmin GSC 10 cadence/speed sensor and the HR belt.
on the side note for the jogger it can also record data from the footpod  , so I can get rid of my forerunner 305 now .


----------

